# 2006 chevy impala check engine light reset



## Jim Bunton

During the recent snow storm my engine compartment filled with snow. The check engine light came on. I think the belts were slipping. The snow is gone, the belts are fine, but the light is still on. How can I reset the light so I will know if there is still a problem or if the light just stayed on? The car runs fine and the oil looks clean. 

Jim


----------



## oneokie

Disconnect the battery for 10 minutes.


----------



## JohnP

Disconnecting the battery will also reset the computer's memory which means it will have to go through it's re-learn cycle making it run a little funky for a few days. It may also cause anti theft system problems like locking the radio etc. If it was a one time fault due to the snow then the light will eventually go out by itself after a certain amount of key/run/drive cycles. As long as the fault is truly gone of course. Best way to kill the light is to clear the code(s) with a scan tool, after reading the code(s) to see what it was/is. 

Give it a week, it will probably go out. If not then take it somewhere and have the codes checked and cleared with a scan tool. If the light comes back on after that then there's still a fault.


----------



## Jim Bunton

Thank you both for the quick responses I will drive it for a week and see if it clears if not I'll take it in and have it checked. Hate to pay just to be told that every thing is fine now and to have the codes cleared.

Jim


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Hate to pay just to be told that every thing is fine now and to have the codes cleared.


Some places such as Auto Zone can scan and clear codes for free if they think you may buy parts from them


----------



## Energy Rebel

Naaaahhhhh, you don't need to pay anyone or worry about reset.
Just disconnect the battery. All it takes is about 30 seconds.
And you don't have to worry about the computer.
Think about it.
What happens when you have to replace the battery due to age?


----------



## mightybooboo

Ive heard taking off both battery cables and touch them together is a sure fire code clearing.

Me,I bought the 69 or so dollar code reader from autozone and it reads and clears nicely.


----------



## foxtrapper

Jumpering the battery terminals is a nice way to set the jumper cable on fire, sure. But disconnecting one of the terminals from the battery and touching it to the other will do nothing. There is no voltage or current flow that way. You've simply got everything connected to negative, or positive. It's only when you short between the two that problems arise.

Disconnecting the battery to clear OBD codes works, but does sometimes take some time. Depends on the vehicle and what it uses for battery backup in the computer. Some use capaciters, most use small computer like batteries. You've got to drain that as well. This can take hours with some vehicles. You can speed it along by disconnecting the car battery and turning something on, like the lights. You probably won't see them glow, but they will pull the juice from the computer backup, speeding the dumping of OBD codes.

But (and you knew this was coming, didn't you?), not only will this clear the OBD codes, it will clear the vehicle profile data, forcing the computer to relearn the car. This can cause false OBD codes to pop up, turning on the check engine light.


----------



## mightybooboo

foxtrapper said:


> Jumpering the battery terminals is a nice way to set the jumper cable on fire, sure.


DONT JUMP,disconnect both battery cables and touch them together.Per VW.The worlds most computerized car Ive ever seen.


----------



## foxtrapper

I understand that, read the next sentence I wrote.


----------



## Guest

Jim Bunton said:


> During the recent snow storm my engine compartment filled with snow. The check engine light came on. I think the belts were slipping. The snow is gone, the belts are fine, but the light is still on. How can I reset the light so I will know if there is still a problem or if the light just stayed on? The car runs fine and the oil looks clean.
> 
> Jim


Just went through something similar with my wife's '04 Impala. Got a "service traction system" message and the "trac off" light came on.

The shop said the ABS module was wet and the contacts were corroded. The dried it off and cleaned the contacts and reinstalled. Service lights went off, the "trac off" light went out, they did two test drives and nothing happened and we've since driven it about 90 miles and everything seems to be fine.

The snow may have gotten into something and soaked it thus causing the lights to come on. I can say that taking the battery out of her car for more than about five minutes caused everything to reset.


----------



## swamp man

I don't know about that particular model, but the old-school "disconnect the battery" trick can cause you a royal pain in many modern vehicles. Like the other guy said, I'd get the codes read and cleared at Auto Zone or whatever.


----------



## salmonslayer

swamp man said:


> I don't know about that particular model, but the old-school "disconnect the battery" trick can cause you a royal pain in many modern vehicles. Like the other guy said, I'd get the codes read and cleared at Auto Zone or whatever.


 I agree, you can disconnect the negative battery terminal for about 30 minutes and the Check Engine Light (CEL) will go off but if the same fault is there it will come back on after a short period of time and you have solved nothing. Unless the CEL is blinking you can drive it for awhile to see if the fault causing the code is corrected which will result in the CEL going back off; if it doesnt go out then either go to AutoZone and get it read or buy your own scanner and read your own codes. 

Most codes relate to emission control components and you can spend tons of money chasing supposed faults as the codes really only point you in a general direction. I would much rather be able to know what the fault codes were causing the CEL to come on so I can either fix it myself, choose to ignore it, or at least know what I want a repair shop to do to fix it.

The CEL is an evil government plot to drive you crazy (although I admit they probably do help keep engines running at a level that lets them last longer) and you need to be able to figure it out because in a lot of areas you cant get your vehicle to pass inspection with the CEL lit (and disconnecting the battery to turn off the CEL before an inspection shows up on their equipment and you will fail). 

The CEL on my wifes car came on a couple weeks ago, downloaded the code, a new air filter for $12.92 cleared the code (usually takes about three driving sessions or cycles for the codes to clear on her car).


----------



## JohnP

To the best of my knowledge, Autozone will Check codes all day long but not Clear them. Not too long ago the book ($120/month software in my case that has info from the factory books) would tell you which of the two computer fuses to pull and clear the codes without deleting the drive-ability memory or messing with the anti theft etc. Go ahead and try disconnecting or swapping a battery on a newer Cadillac and have fun with that. 

2006 Impala? Searching the repair software for "battery" doesn't bring up anything that would be of concern.


----------

